# zen cart question.



## Rosey (Jan 5, 2010)

for those of you that use zen cart, how to you get around things that you know won't fit in a flat rate but yet that's the best option they give you?


----------



## bala (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a zencart 400 pages handbook, do you want to find it out by yourself?

Too many options are able to choose.


----------



## Rosey (Jan 9, 2010)

huh?


----------



## bala (Jan 9, 2010)

PDF file.  They sell it and I get it from one of my co-worker.

Maybe, you can find something out.


----------



## Rosey (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think so. I don't think the feature exists, I was just hoping someone would know. 

What I would need is something that tells zencart "this item won't fit in a flat rate box" but it doesn't.


----------



## bala (Jan 9, 2010)

Can you make an example for a buying case.
Sometimes, you may need plug in some scripts in system.


----------



## Rosey (Jan 9, 2010)

I did and yet it gives me the small flat rate but I know it won't fit. I've seen others having the same problem. I was hoping someone had figured a work around.


----------



## bala (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you try to ask them?
http://www.zen-cart.com/forum/index.php

I think you must write down an example case in zen cart forum.
Please show a  case to them.  Your question is little bit rough.

I am quite sure that they will give you an answer.


----------



## Rosey (Jan 13, 2010)

No I didn't ask them. I did some more googling before and there isn't a way around it apparently. It's ok, I'll work around it.


----------



## spiciesoap (Dec 19, 2010)

the easiest thing l've always found is to add another shipping option alongside the flat rate, 

OR add a couple of dollars to the products price and then mention in the product description that the extra has been added to cover the additional cost of shipping.


----------



## Stormshade (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm kind of confused.  I have a few zencart stores and have items by weight and I give the option of first class or priority.


----------

